
Bitcoin’s insane energy consumption, explained - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/bitcoins-insane-energy-consumption-explained/
======
rb808
> By the site's calculations, each Bitcoin transaction consumes 250kWh, enough
> to power homes for nine days.

Holy &$*%

------
cjbenedikt
Rehashing the same numbers. It also consumes as much as half of all bank
office buildings in the US or as all of the Christmas decoration in the US or
as....

